# Black Ich parasite in fresh water?



## Eskimette (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi All!
I am intensely worried..
I recently set up a 55gal african tank.. I purchased some of the rock in the tank but some of it I got from an ocean beach. Before washing the rocks I let them dry out for approx 2 weeks. The rocks were soaked in boiling water, and given a wash with boiling water many times, and when soaked were done so with some vinegar and lots of salt as per what I have been reading... I vigarously washed each rock..

I have noticed some of the fish itching themselves on the gravel which is odd - i tested my Ph and it is a bit lower than I would like so I am going to begin doing water changes to bring it up as my tap water comes out fairly perfect for the fish.. Upon closer inspection I saw a few tiny black spots on the fins of one fish, and on the side of the other...

Can Black Ich parasites live in fresh water??

I purchased a parasite cure from the local shop and am waiting for the speciality shop to open tomorrow as they have odd hours to consult regarding a formeldahide wash typically used for black ich..but I wanted to know if I'm being paranoid or if it can be transfered into fresh water?

I will do whatever I need to do to save these fish..quite attached!

Thanks !!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can you post a pic? Tiny black spots are very common on pond-raised fish (many africans are pond raised) and relatively harmless. Formaldehyde sounds drastic, even for ich. I don't think anything came in on your rocks after that treatment.


----------



## Eskimette (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't get a good pic of it as the spots are quite small.. like a couple of flecks clinging to fins , and one on the side maybe the size of a scale on an adolescent hap.. but they are itching themselves..
the odd thing is that only two fish seem to have this issue.. out of 12

would LOW ph make them itchy?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Any water parameter that is off *or changes too fast *can make them itchy. Also they flash normally just to show off, so if it isn't excessive maybe they are fine.

Google black spot disease (even though it is not a disease) to see if it looks like your fish. It goes away eventually by itself because to complete the life cycle, a heron is needed. I tried Prazi-Pro but it did not have an impact.

If the itching is excessive, I'd look for a different cause than the black spots.


----------



## Eskimette (Jun 7, 2012)

The specs are the same size as in photos for black spot disease, but there is only two on the fins of one red zebra,and one on the side of a light colored hybrid (my husband wanted the hybrid lol)

can it still be black spot disease if the specs are not all over the fish?

They seem to be less itchy now with the parasite cure in the water... i havent seen one rubbing since? would this also go along with black spot?

Like I said I'll do anything I need to to fix this..

Also as far as raising my ph..would water changes be the best thing there? and to keep my ph a little higher when I have rocks buffering it down lower than I'd like, is there something I can do for the long term?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Eskimette said:


> Also as far as raising my ph..would water changes be the best thing there? and to keep my ph a little higher when I have rocks buffering it down lower than I'd like, is there something I can do for the long term?


What are your readings for pH and KH?


----------



## Eskimette (Jun 7, 2012)

KH I am unsure - Ph is low right now around 7

The black specs on tail are raised.. on body are not


----------



## Eskimette (Jun 7, 2012)

the issue with tests where I live is not a tonne of people do more than ph.. it can be harder to find tests. I can check the specialty shop tonight, through that you generally have to order things..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine had only a spec or two. I saw in the other post you found my original questions. My zebra is alive and well 7 years later with no specs.


----------

